# Loser Nova! Squad Rod (OOB)



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

When it comes to the Automotive Dark Ages, there are a few certainties you can almost always rely on. One of those is that it was a bad time to be a storied nameplate, because the chances of you surviving with your name intact was pretty much nil. That’s why I love that era, from about 1973 to about 1987 so much; the cars in it were so lacklustre and neutered that people can’t help but want to forget them. 

One good example is the Nova. While most people will choose to remember the late ‘60s and early ‘70s muscle-era pocket rockets, the truth is the Nova died a long and slow death, wasting away until replaced by the exciting, modern and much-ballyhooed Citation! (Nevermind it’s resurrection as a badge engineered Corolla…) For me, the thrill isn’t the early Novas that everyone remembers. Nope, it’s the cruddy, wheezy late models, the shadows of their former selves, that turns my crank.

For that reason, I was very excited to finally be able to get my hands on a copy of Round 2’s version of the MPC 1979 Nova – Squad Rod! As if the last Nova wasn’t sad enough, the MPC attempt to create a Police Hot Rod is just, well… disquieting. Check out this loserly last stand at the link below!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mpc-1-25-1979-nova-squad-rod-out-of-box/*


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Actually I kind of like it. Mad Max would as well.

And how about the Dodge Diplomat, the last gasp of the Dart? The standard police car for several years, between 'bluemobiles' and until Ford relaunched the 'smaller' Crown Vic.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

interesting. i look forward to watching you build it. 



terryr said:


> how about the Dodge Diplomat?


No kit of it that i'm aware. best option is the diecast Dodge/Plymouth from MotorMax, which i have in blue
diplomat001 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Man, that Diplomat is nice!

I think my brother might have that, actually. I think he has a wagon, too, but that might only be in smaller scale.

I know he has a K-Car die cast replica - where, oh where, were MPC on THAT bandwagon? Why no early K's or Magic Wagons? Why no Omegas or Skylarks (instead of '82 Cavaliers)?

Thankfully, there's a lot to wish for, but still a lot of cool stuff to get.


----------

